# Are strawberries bad for my Marginated tortoise?



## TortoiseGurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi, so I've been wondering for a while now, are strawberries bad for tortoises? Is it bad to feed them strawberries often? If it's good for them in any way, how? 

I've been searching, and everybody has something different to say so I'm really confused...

If you're wondering, I have a 4yr Marginated tortoise.


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 4, 2012)

Like all testudo, Marginated struggle to process sugar. Fruit should not form part of their diet.

It's the same for Joe. That said, he's partial to windfall apples and cherries if I can't get to them quick enough. In the wild, I suspect the same applies; they'll eat fruit if they find it and they love it..

However, it isn't good for them, so please only give your tort a strawberry as a very occasional treat.


----------



## Akronic (Apr 4, 2012)

you could try just using the "tops" of the strawberries, the green leafy part and maybe just a little bit of the white part, but in general you should stay away from fruits


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2012)

Define "bad". It's sort of like candy for people. A little bit once in a while won't kill them, but I don't think anyone will argue that it is "good" for them either. Personally, I'd rather put "good for them" food in front of them.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 4, 2012)

My russians when they are in season get the tops I get the bottoms.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 4, 2012)

Ours get one on birthdays!


----------



## CLMoss (Apr 4, 2012)

Good question. A birthday treat sounds good.


----------



## TortoiseGurl (Apr 5, 2012)

I fed her a TINY bit yesterday, it was adorable she came running after it,
but yeah I think I'll only give it to her occasionally, thanks guys


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Apr 7, 2012)

TortoiseGurl said:


> Hi, so I've been wondering for a while now, are strawberries bad for tortoises? Is it bad to feed them strawberries often? If it's good for them in any way, how?
> 
> I've been searching, and everybody has something different to say so I'm really confused...
> 
> If you're wondering, I have a 4yr Marginated tortoise.



I give my torts a strawbery a piece, once a month...as already mentioned, too much is bad for them, but they REALLY love 'em...and I figure an occasional treat will do little harm.

The keyword here is "occasional"...


----------

